# Swave and Deboner....:(



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is it OK to run triplex to an outbuilding?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbrn33 said:


> Is it OK to run triplex to an outbuilding?


At 120 OR 240 it would be, but not at 120/240.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

120V waterer

Cows need WATER that isn't frozen:whistling2:

~C( when cows laugh, does milk come outta it's nose?)S~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> 120V waterer
> 
> Cows need WATER that isn't frozen:whistling2:
> 
> ~C( when cows laugh, does milk come outta it's nose?)S~


Since your posting now, I take it your OK 
Glad it didn't put you out buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I spit up my Ritz cracker with peanut butter all over my iPad. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

emtnut said:


> Since your posting now, I take it your OK
> Glad it didn't put you out buddy :thumbsup:


Lickin' my sores , but I'll live Enut

I just thought i'd post this in the work safety section to serve as example

every time i get PO"d i 'eff up...

betcha i'm in good company too...:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Lickin' my sores , but I'll live Enut
> 
> I just thought i'd post this in the work safety section to serve as example
> 
> ...


Nah ... I never do f'up chit like that :no:

The meadow muffins woulda been frozen if you did that up here ... so at least you still have your teeth :thumbup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

That's what you get for buying your electrical supplies AND your boots from Acme. They deliver fast, but you can't even trust a simple device like a spring-loaded roadrunner smasher. Even their anvils fall slower than everything else.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> Today's job was running #2 aerial triplex into a bull pen.
> 
> So we set the reel up on the top of the hill, and i progressed down with wire in hand.
> 
> ...


Betcha really came out of your shell !


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

well now you know how wille e coyote feels!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: glad to hear you weren't hurt more seriously!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

What a $hitty way to spend your day Chicken Dude.:laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

hope showered before you licked your sores!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Suave. 

Debonier. You're not de-boning something.

:laughing:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

*debonair deboner*​ This is a utensil designed for removing bones from things. Unfortunately, the designer spent more time making it look cool than making it sharp, and since it removes bones via blunt trauma, it can only remove bones from things whose bones are already exposed: namely, skeletons.
:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm 100% sure there's a site out there that could turn Steves narrative into a comic. 
Anyone?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

be careful out there


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

glad your ok dude 
but like wile coyote did you have the same (oh chit) look in your eyes?


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope that was 4 conductor triplex your were pulling :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> glad your ok dude
> but like wile coyote did you have the same (oh chit) look in your eyes?


Oh yeah, maybe with a tad more _'pasture makeup'_......:laughing:~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

AcidTrip said:


> I hope that was 4 conductor triplex your were pulling :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


120V waterer AT

I have to go back out, maybe i'll bring the camera...~CS~


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I dunno CS, this seems like a bullsh*t story...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Uno, dos, one, two, tres, quatro
Matty told Hatty about a thing she saw
Had a big wire , manure in his jaw
Wooly bully, wooly bully
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully
Hatty told Matty, Let's don't take no chance
Let's him grab the fencer, then we'll watch him dance
Wooly bully, wooly bully
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully
Matty told Hatty, That's no thing to do
Get you someone really to pull that wire for you
Wooly bully, wooly bully
Wooly bully, wooly bully, wooly bully*
:whistling2::laughing::jester::laughing::whistling2:

~C(w/apologies the Sam the Sham)S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> 120V waterer AT
> 
> I have to go back out, maybe i'll bring the camera...~CS~



Then we're good. :thumbsup:


----------

